# Flagman



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to add to operations, a bunch of us have always talked about having a flagman figure ride on the caboose and be dropped off while switching...and then the train has to go pick him up before it continues.   

I've been wanting to make this one for some time and finally decided that today was the day.     

So, he's a bit crude, but I'm pretty pleased with the way he turned out.  (Man, the camera is cruel.   He looks better in real life, really he does!







)    My wife says he looks put out.

I still need to do some smoothing; and painting, of course.










I'm also going to be making a flag to hang off that brass rod.   I'll just need to get it to hang right.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 
That looks great......


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 03/01/2008 5:13 PM
Just to add to operations, a bunch of us have always talked about having a flagman figure ride on the caboose and be dropped off while switching...and then the train has to go pick him up before it continues.   

I've been wanting to make this one for some time and finally decided that today was the day.     










I'm also going to be making a flag to hang off that brass rod.   I'll just need to get it to hang right.
Hey, I could use one of those! Nice start to this original piece !


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, 
This is a really good start. I use the camera as what I call a second set of eyes. I see a lot of my mistakes after I take a closeup shot, and then I fix them.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.  Richard, he won't be close to your standards, so you can rest easy.   There's sure some changes I'd make if I were doing him over again, but my characters are all just single use, not for casting later.   

I cleaned him up a bit this morning.   Nothing monumental.    










The flag is still drying after being glued in place; I'll be making some folds later.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

He looks great Bruce! And you are right, everyone needs a flagman. 

Craig


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Bruce! He looks right at home, and like you said, he will fill the part. I like his outfit and you have done a good job on the details.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job Bruce, how do you get him all smooth?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job of sculpting, Bruce!

Llyn


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice piece of work. Yes, the camera is always cruel. That means while we like the pictures, it is no doubt a a terrific piece in person. Really nice touch with the sweater and buttons. 

Bob


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.   He's painted and ready to run.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

He has the rear well guarded!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Bruce.  I don't know whether or not he is your first figure but, if he is, I'm impressed.  Hope to see you at the ECLSTS.

Doc


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, I'll be at York Friday afternoon, but won't attend the show until Saturday morning and part of the afternoon. Hope to see you and a bunch of others there!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, Bruce! He turned out great.
For some reason a brakeman is someone I hadn't thought of making. 
Thanks for sharing,
Matt


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 03/05/2008 3:18 PM
OK.   He's painted and ready to run.








Worked out well !  Great job.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Bruce, what a nice job! What did you make him out of? I like the texture of the material that you used. 
SandyR


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all. 

He's just made from Sculpey. I used brass rod .060" for a frame. I did spray some Krylon clear flat on him when done.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job Bruce!


----------

